# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ylli Limani

## sirena_adria

Yll Limani u be i njohur per publikun e gjere pas paraqitjes se tij dhe suksesit ne edicionin e pare te reality talent show "The Voice of Albania" ne Nentor 2011.
"Vendosa te vij tek The Voice sepse mendoj se eshte nje menyre shume e mire per te shprehur ate qe di te bej me se miri dhe se dyti, t'ua vertetoj te kunderten atyre qe dyshuan ne mua" - shprehet Ylli me rastin e vendimit per te qene pjese e ketij talent show. 

Deshiren per te kenduar thote se e ka trasheguar nga babai, Mufail Limani, i cili eshte pjestare i rock grupit "Minatori". Ne fakt me shume se kaq, Ylli ne paraqitjen e tij te pare ne "The Voice" tregon se muzika trashegohet ne familjen e tij qysh nga stergjyshi, gjyshi dhe se fundmi nga babai. Mirepo talenti i lindur i Yllit per muzike nuk shfaqet per here te pare si 17 vjeqar kur mori pjese ne kete talent show. Sipas tij, prinderit i tregonin se qysh i vogel ka pasur pasion muziken dhe eshte dalluar si femije hiperaktiv. Intezivisht me muzike filloi te mirrej ne klasen e IX-te me postimin e cover-ave ne Youtube, i inspiruar nga historite e shumta te suksesit ne boten virtuale. Ne intervistat e shumta, Ylli tregon se ne fillim kishte njerez qe e benin te ndihej keq me veten e tij dhe zerin e tij dhe qe shume here kishte menduar per t'u dorezuar, mirepo qe fatmiresisht nuk e beri fale dashurise se madhe per muziken. Ai ishte edhe pjese e aktiviteteve humanitare dhe pikerisht ketu ishte afrimi i tij i pare me publikun. 

Ne The Voice u prezantua me kengen "A drop in the ocean" te Rone Pope (me 11/11/11), dhe vetem pas 1:17 min kendimi i pari qe shtypi butonin per ta kerkuar ne ekipin e tij ishte Elton Deda; pak sekonda me vone te njejten e beri edhe Sidrit Bejleri. Ylli u prit ngrohte nga duartrokitjet e publikut e me se shumti nga fjalet e embla te panelit te trajnereve te cilet u shprehen te emocionuar me interpretimin e tij. 

Rrugetimi i tij ne The Voice vazhdoi deri ne gjysmefinale te ketij show. Ai ishte ne dyshen e ekipit te Elton Dedes se bashku me konkurenten tjeter, Marsela Cibukaj. 

…………

_Per shume me teper ne linkun ne vijim :_ 

www.lyrics.al/ylli-limani/biografia

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nga me te bukurat deri tani ……._

----------


## sirena_adria

Vere 2018

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpK-IpaJQgM

_Suksesi I Enderruar I çdo Artisti !_ 

Më pak se 10 ditë premierë ë këngës!

----------


## sirena_adria

Yll Limani - Engjej

_Dhjetor 2019._

----------


## sirena_adria

Kompozimi: ARMEND REXHEPAGIQI  -  Vargjet: AIDA BARAKU

----------


## sirena_adria

Kompozimi: YLL LIMANI  -  Vargjet: AIDA BARAKU

----------


## sirena_adria

_Një bashkëpunim në të ardhmen ......._

----------


## sirena_adria

Yll Limani - Buzët e kuqe   

Music & Lyrics: : Yll Limani  -  _ Vjeshtë 2020_

----------


## sirena_adria

CRICKET ft YLL LIMANI - Ndoshta 

Music: YLL LIMANI & CRICKET  -   Lyrics: : YLL LIMANI  

_ Shkurt 2021_

----------


## sirena_adria

Ermal Fejzullahu ft. Yll Limani - As 1 minut

Music: YLL LIMANI & FATJON MIFTARI   -   Lyrics: : YLL LIMANI   

_ Nëntor 2021_

----------


## sirena_adria

YLL LIMANI  - Refuzoj (  Alban Skenderaj Cover )

----------


## sirena_adria

Yll Limani - Ç'ka nëse

----------


## sirena_adria

Yll Limani - Vonë

----------


## sirena_adria

Yll Limani - Lshoja Zanin

----------


## sirena_adria

Yll Limani - Leshoja Zanin (Cover by Klea Chutra)

----------


## sirena_adria

Tuna ft. Yll Limani - A don hala (Cover by Ori Dani)

----------


## sirena_adria

Andi Stafuka - Hana (Cover Ylli Limani)

----------


## sirena_adria

Ylli Limani - Prej se jena nda (Cover)

----------


## sirena_adria

Tuna ft. Yll Limani - A don hala (cover by Leonard ft. Leorina)

----------

